# Consideraciones puente H en amplificador clase D.



## electroconico (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola amigos!

Estoy trabajando con un _amplificador clase D basado en el integrado irs2092_.
Hasta ahora el amplificador trabaja correctamente y entrega la potencia estimada.
180W@4Ω 
Mosfet irfb4212
Fuente de alimentación: +-37vdc

La salida del amplificador es del tipo HALF-BRIDGE.

Ahora quiero utilizar este amplificador en modo "FULL-Bridge" o también llamado "puente H"

-Se como armar el full-bridge y que una de sus entradas debe ser invertida
-En modo full-bridge ya no hay efecto bus-pumping*.
-Puedo bajar el voltaje de alimentación y obtener la misma potencia.
-En modo full-bridge la potencia se aumenta 4 veces en comparacion al modo Half-bridge.
Si con +-35vdc@4Ω half-bridge se obtiene 35²/(2*Z)=153W
Con +-35vdc@4Ω full bridge el voltaje se ve como 70vdc por lo que 70²/(2*Z)=612W

-En modo full-bridge los mosfet ven practicamente la mitad de la impedancia de la bocina,por lo que hay una impedancia mínima para poder trabajar de manera segura. ​
*
¿Qué consideraciones debo tener al seleccionar los mosfet para trabajar en modo FULL-BRIDGE?

¿Cómo saber cual podría ser la impedancia mínima para operar de manera segura?

¿Debería syncronizar el reloj de ambos amplificadores al trabajar en FULL-BRIDGE?
Hay cambios en Vds para el mosfet e Id ?
*
Dispongo de los mosfet irfb4020

Specifications
Parameter	Value
Package	  TO-220AB
Circuit	  Discrete
VBRDSS (V)	 -200
VGs Max (V)-  20
RDS(on) Max 10V (mOhms)	  100.0
ID @ TC = 25C (A)  18
ID @ TC = 100C (A)  13
Qg Typ (nC)	 18.0
Qgd Typ (nC)	  5.3
Rth(JC) (C/W)	  1.43
Power Dissipation @ TC = 25C (W)	  100


Saludos y gracias!


----------



## electroconico (Ago 7, 2012)

Aqui algunas imagenes del nuevo pcb para armar el ampli en modo puente.
Cada pcb es medio puente.

Es un pcb 2 caras , la cara inferior la uso como plano de masa.
Me guíe en las notas de aplicación del circuito.

Saludos!


----------



## joryds (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola electroconico, la verdad el diseño se ve estupendo,
Estuve leyendo algunas notas de este amplificador y se puede alimentar hasta con +/-90V, no sería mejor aumentar la tensión de alimentación o has tenido inconveniente con tensiones altas ?

No he trabajado en el IRS por eso no te puedo responden tus dudas.

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2012)

¿Como obtienes los pulsos correspondientes de cada mosfet a partir del IRS?


----------



## electroconico (Ago 20, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Como obtienes los pulsos correspondientes de cada mosfet a partir del IRS?



Hola pana!

No entiendo tu pregunta. 



JORYDS dijo:


> Hola electroconico, la verdad el diseño se ve estupendo,
> Estuve leyendo algunas notas de este amplificador y se puede alimentar hasta con +/-90V, *no sería mejor aumentar la tensión de alimentación o has tenido inconveniente con tensiones altas ?*
> 
> No he trabajado en el IRS por eso no te puedo responden tus dudas.
> ...



Lo podría llevar a +-90 y usar half-bridge , la ventaja del puente es que puedo obtener mucho más potencia con un voltaje menor,además que se eliminan alguno fenomenos que presenta el Half-bridge.

En el primer post explico las ventajas y desventajas de cada uno.


----------



## tecniloco80 (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola electroconico, muy buena idea no se mucho del diseno de amplificadores pero reparo ese tipo de aparatos todo el tiempo y ya es costumbre ver el irs vienen en los altavoces amplificados profecionales como el rcf,beringer,makie amplificadores muy pequenos y potentes de 500w para arriba ahora poco me llegaron unas cajas jbl que trabajaban con +-22v y 4 mosfet 30n06 27p06 de 500w ,yo pensaba que la fuente estaba fallando porque el voltaje se ve muy bajo para que de 500w pero asi mismo era increible no yo creo que ese amplificador tiene la configuracion que dices , mira este documento que encontre explica algo del full bridge
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1071.pdf

recien me di cuenta que ya leiste el documento por la imagen que subiste que no vi ,de todas formas lo dejo para que los demas la vean


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Hola pana!
> 
> No entiendo tu pregunta.


Me explico, el IRS2092 es para trabajar en medio puente (Half-drive) Como haces para hacerlo trabajar en puente completo (Full-drive)? Por que entiendo que debes invertir la fase del otro par de mosfets...


----------



## electroconico (Ago 20, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Me explico, el IRS2092 es para trabajar en medio puente (Half-drive) Como haces para hacerlo trabajar en puente completo (Full-drive)? Por que entiendo que debes invertir la fase del otro par de mosfets...



Así es pana , se tienen 2 entradas de audio del amplificador , una va normal y la otra debe tener la señal invertida.

Saludos!

*El diseño del primer post ya incorpora la entrada de reloj para poder sincronizar los amplificadores cuando se necesite.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2012)

electroconico dijo:


> Así es pana , se tienen 2 entradas de audio del amplificador , una va normal y la otra debe tener la señal invertida.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> *El diseño del primer post ya incorpora la entrada de reloj para poder sincronizar los amplificadores cuando se necesite.


 Interesante... estaré mirando tus progresos, ya que aunque no consigo el IRS2092, me llama la atención lo de usar un Full-Bridge, mas porque tengo unos HIP4081 dispuestos a trabajar 

Saludos...


----------



## joryds (Sep 9, 2012)

Hola electroconico, como vas con el amplificador, esperando novedades.

saludos..


----------



## electroconico (Sep 10, 2012)

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola electroconico, como vas con el amplificador, esperando novedades.
> 
> saludos..



Hola

No he avanzado mucho , me tiene ocupado el trabajo.
Espero mandar a fabricar los pcbs en las próximas semanas para realizar las pruebas.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 10, 2012)

Una preguntonta, los planos de tierra los interconectas entre si?


----------



## electroconico (Sep 10, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una preguntonta, los planos de tierra los interconectas entre si?



Si  los conecto pero solo hacen contacto en un punto.

Uno para GND audio entrada.  Estos 2 hacen contacto en la ficha de alimentacion.
GND salida de potencia.


-VCC que es el común para la potencia del irs2092.   Este hace contacto en un punto

Ver el archivo adjunto 66535


----------



## joryds (Oct 24, 2012)

Hola electroconico, tengo un inconveniente con la forma de onda LO, por que se esta cruzando en HO y se calientan los mosfet.

si observas la imagen hay un pico de tensión, marcado con linea roja que no deja apagar el mosfet rápidamente.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Saludos...


----------



## electroconico (Oct 24, 2012)

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola electroconico, tengo un inconveniente con la forma de onda LO, por que se esta cruzando en HO y se calientan los mosfet.
> 
> si observas la imagen hay un pico de tensión, marcado con linea roja que no deja apagar el mosfet rápidamente.
> 
> ...



Ese tema esta resuelto en este _post_.

Cualquier cosa me consultas en ese hilo para no revolver con el puente H.
En el otro tema desarrollo todo el ampli.

Saludos!


----------



## ssm (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola ,buenas dia una pregnua de la señal invertida no entiendo bien ,puedes dibujar con algo poner una foto gracias, o dar una resumen,porejemplo si tengo dos placas irs2092 .


----------



## electroconico (Jul 21, 2015)

ssm dijo:


> Hola ,buenas dia una pregnua de la señal invertida no entiendo bien ,puedes dibujar con algo poner una foto gracias, o dar una resumen,porejemplo si tengo dos placas irs2092 .




te adjunto una imagen


----------



## The Rookie (Jul 21, 2015)

IRS2092 bridge adaptor


----------

